# Parawave Rapid - thoughts?



## Arise (Apr 25, 2019)

I heard a lot of good stuff about Rapid. 3 oscillators, 8 layers = 24 oscillators in total. So it seems to be based on layering and getting fat sounds. The UI is not the best but it doesn't look terrible imo and it has a good amount of skins.
Apparently you can import wavetables as well now.
Would you say the sound is more warm (towweds Diva) or cold (towards Serum) or somewhere in between?

Anyone that uses this synth a lot?


----------



## NeoKortex88 (Apr 26, 2019)

As a matter of fact I just bought it yesterday after demoing for quite some time. 

I already own ZebraHz, Falcon, Serum, Dune3, Diva, Repro, Avenger...

But still I need this one. It sounds very digital to me but in a nice way. I like its workflow and since Avenger bugs on my mac
its my goto EDM synth from now on. 

I really like it.


----------

